# Crema from new beans



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi everyone. I hope I'm not annoying anyone with all my questions at the moment. I'm afraid I have yet another one. I read the thread on judging shot size and crema but this is a little different so I didn't want to hijack it. I got my new naked portafilter today and at the same time made a start on my Blake blend beans from Hasbeen...Wow! I thought the "fresh" beans I purchased for £8 in a little coffee shop near me were good but I have been severely missing out. I'll never touch supermarket beans again. Anyway back to my question. I'm not sure if it's the portafilter or the new beans but I poured my first shot with both of them earlier and got a huge amount of crema (never had anything like this amount before) I know it's desirable to get lots of crema and at first I was over the moon but I had to cut the shot short before it overflowed out of my 2.5 ounce jug at about 18 seconds. My initial thought was grind finer but then the crema quickly settled back down (still leaving about a cm) and I only ended up with 1.5 ounces of espresso







I'm not sure which way to go with this (grind finer/coarser/bigger jug?) the only thing I can compare it to would be like the first drink poured from a freshly opened bottle of coke. It kind of frothed up and then finally settled back down once the pour finished. I almost hit the brew button again to top it up but wasn't sure if this would ruin the shot. As ever thanks for everyone's continued help with my huge learning curve.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

What's the roast date? If they are under 4-5 days old this may happen


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

The roast date is the 6th but opened about 3 minutes before brewing. Maybe they need to rest another day.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

You need to leave it a couple of days. The HasBean bags have a valve to let the gases escape, but not let any new air back in.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Will do. Got the same again today. Tastes good though


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Take out a couple of doses worth and leave out for a few hours then grind and extract.

You'll see the difference at 1, 2 and 3 hours

Worth an experiment and will only cost you less than 60g beans too


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Tried the test yesterday and noticed a fairly big difference from the previous shots and today it all seems to have camled right down. I'll have to remember to order my beans around 8 days before I plan on drinking them in future.


----------

